# Current Panerai Service/Repair Costs?



## thescampio

Hey Guys,
It's time to send my 176 in for service, and I was trying to get an idea what Panerai's service and replacement parts costs are these days. I was searching various forums, and the most recent reference I could find was well over 5 years ago. Normally I'd be fine going to a local watchmaker for a tune up as it's not a terribly complicated movement, but I chipped the bezel fixing a garbage disposal o| and dented the crown guard somehow lol. 

It's a tool watch and I do wear it accordingly, never really worried about scratching it, and it shows it which I'm ok with. Anyway, if anyone has any incite or recent experience I'd greatly appreciate it. I kind of want to prepare myself if I'm going to be looking at $1k service for a 4-5k watch, as last I read servicing was around $500-five years ago without replacing the aforementioned parts...

Thanks


----------



## dogandcatdentist

thescampio said:


> Hey Guys,
> It's time to send my 176 in for service, and I was trying to get an idea what Panerai's service and replacement parts costs are these days. I was searching various forums, and the most recent reference I could find was well over 5 years ago. Normally I'd be fine going to a local watchmaker for a tune up as it's not a terribly complicated movement, but I chipped the bezel fixing a garbage disposal o| and dented the crown guard somehow lol.
> 
> It's a tool watch and I do wear it accordingly, never really worried about scratching it, and it shows it which I'm ok with. Anyway, if anyone has any incite or recent experience I'd greatly appreciate it. I kind of want to prepare myself if I'm going to be looking at $1k service for a 4-5k watch, as last I read servicing was around $500-five years ago without replacing the aforementioned parts...
> 
> Thanks


I recently had my watch serviced at Jewelers On Time in Newport Beach, CA. Did everything by e-mail communication, and their costs were very reasonable, spent less than 1,000, for a full service. But yeah, if you go through Panerai, you'll easily pay close to $2,000, if you replace all the parts they recommend, especially the cosmetic ones, like the bezel or crown guard, but it will look brand new  All the Omega, Rolex and Breguet full services I've done over the last 1-2 years with the Factory direct were all in the 1,000-2000 range. It's kind like a sweet spot price range for them. I've dealt with Jewelers On Time with three watches, including a PAM 510, and all my service costs were less than 1,000.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo32

Sorry bud- services with Panerai can get quite $$$$- sent via my ad & prices in gbp...

good luck


----------



## Rolo32

Forgot to mention- late 2015


----------



## lopeydeath

Rolo32 said:


> Sorry bud- services with Panerai can get quite $$$$- sent via my ad & prices in gbp...
> 
> good luck
> View attachment 8345578


Ok, but you essentially ended up with a whole new watch. One doesn't necessarily need to do quite that much.


----------



## thescampio

wow!!! Looks like I might just look to have the movement serviced locally and leave the damage intact for some personality. The chip in the crown is tiny and really only noticeable if you look for it and well I notice it. The dent to the crown guard was more concerning, but its on the back side of so you only see it if you take the watch off. It's been like this for over a year and I guess has not impacted it's integrity of the watch as it's still water tight and continues to take a beating. Thanks for comments


----------



## smallappliance

Its not only about the $$$$ Panerai service will cost you but be prepared to be without your watch for several months.


----------



## Jezec

are there better ways to service Pans? I didn't think to service ETA movements can be in the $1,000...quite a shocker.


----------



## Synequano

ETA movt goes to local watch guy,no other choice for in house movt

As for parts for the case,cg,bezel etc...
this is tougher since I'm afraid there are many fake parts from China (look at the homage thread)


----------



## avramd02

I brought mine into the AD in NY (its a C Base) cost for general overhaul and needed a new barrel came to 595. Not horrible for an AD price, but wouldve certainly been cheaper just to bring it to my watchmaker.


----------



## montelatici

I went the cheap route once. Local dealer sent it to his watchmaker and I paid about 600 bucks, it was fine for about a year. Then the date would not change, it began losing minutes a day and then would not stay wound overnight. Went to another dealer and he sent it to the Panerai service center in Texas. It came back looking brand new and kept perfect time, but I spent over a thousand bucks. Then the date problem came back after a little over a year. However, they agreed to fix it under warranty. It is being worked on now and expect it won't be back until the fall. I am wearing my Anonimo Millemetri in the interim, Great watch, same size and also from Florence.


----------



## montelatici

Very surprised. The watch was returned today from Texas, the date problem was fixed in a week! I did pay a little over a grand for the overhaul, but they honored the warranty and sent the watch back with a very nice Panerai case. My Anonimo Millemetri goes back in the winder! The Anonimo is a nice substitute, it is just about the same size and weight as the 104.


----------



## thescampio

How long does panerai warranty their service for?


----------



## montelatici

A year.


----------

